# Skunk.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

SKUNK ODOR REMEDY

1 qt. water
1/4 c. baking soda
1 tsp. dishwashing detergent

Pour over dog & leave for 10 minutes. Then rinse

I work it in the dogs fur before rinsing.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

French fried Skunk.

Servings 3-4 Units US 
2 skunks, skinned and cleaned
1 tablespoon salt
water, to cover
2 cups bear fat or 2 cups lard
2 egg yolks, beaten
3 cups milk or 3 cups cream
1 1⁄2 cups flour
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons baking powder


Directions
Clean and wash the skunks, making sure that the scent glands are removed.
Cut up into small serving pieces.
Put a soup kettle on the stove and add the meat.
Cover with cold water and bring to a boil over high heat.
Lower the heat and boil until the meat is tender, about 40 minutes.
Remove all the scum that rises to the surface.
Make a batter by mixing together the egg yolks, milk, flour, salt and baking powder.
Mix real good until the batter is about like cake batter.
Heat the bear fat or lard in a deep fryer to about 360 degrees.
Dip the pieces of skunk in the batter and then fry them in the deep fryer until golden brown.
Drain well and serve

 Al


----------

